# Places To Visit In Singapore/hong Kong



## dpadden (31/8/09)

Hi guys, I know this might be a stretch, but is there anything worthwhile visiting (Brewing related) in Singapore and/or Hong Kong. I'm off there on business in a couple of weeks.

Thanks


----------



## joshuahardie (31/8/09)

This is the only one I know of

http://www.brewerkz.com/

Was not in operation last time I was there, so I cannot comment on the beer.


----------



## roger mellie (31/8/09)

When you are in Singapore - check out the Red Dot Brewery in Dempsey Hill - I found all their beers to be good - especially the 'Green Monster' Spirulina infused Pilsener. Nice Restaurant too.

In my opinion the Brewerkz beer has gone downhill of late. The smaller micros are making better beer.

RM


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (31/8/09)

Paddo said:


> Hi guys, I know this might be a stretch, but is there anything worthwhile visiting (Brewing related) in Singapore and/or Hong Kong. I'm off there on business in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Thanks



I spent 6 months in HK a while back - by far the best value for money watering hole is the local 7/11. The bars in Lan Kwai Fong are stupidly expensive (but there is one with a very good (mostly Belgium) beer menu and free peanuts - name escapes me at the moment, but you'll be able to identify it fairly easily on the main strip of LKF.

Knutsford Terrace in kowloon has a few good spots too - a bit more local, cheaper and with better food.

Hope you have a good trip!


----------



## dpadden (31/8/09)

there you go, many more options than I first thought. Thanks guys.


----------



## jjeffrey (31/8/09)

Can't tell you much about HK, but in Singapore:

Pick of the bunch is red dot. If you end up pastered for the night on a grass hill and you aren't awoken by an embassy guard with a rifle in our face, there are some really nice breakfast cafes at the top of the hill.

I agree that Brewerks is staling compared to 5 years ago, but they still show the AFL grandfinal every year and their food's pretty good. They have the largest range of fair-dinkum micro brewed beers in SIngapore. Lunchtime/afternoon=good. Evening=queue for a piss. It's on River walk, across the river from Clarke Quay.

Across the river is Pump Room. Some nice beer, but full of tossers and queues (Clarke Quay).

There's Archipelago in Boat quay- not on the river, but on the street behind. It's on an angled corner non far from Penny Black. A fake micro (it's all made at Asia PAcific Breweries in Tuas), but some interesting beers none the less. one or 2 in their entire menu actually taste like beer (rather than something that someone just added heaps of weird shit to make it taste "unique").

There's Beer Station on Lock Rd. I went when it was just starting and the beer was below average. Extract brewery. They may have improved over the past year- haven't been back.

Paulaner Brauhaus is the 1st ever micro in singapore. It's on Millenia walk (can't spell), Suntec. German style. Excellent beer and funky copper hardware. Also, you can get sausage (hard to get in SG).


jj.


----------



## hughman666 (31/8/09)

+1 for the paulaner


----------



## Curry (2/9/09)

You should have at least one night in Lan Kwai Fong (on HK Island), but as already stated it is expensive but hey most of HK is expensive to drink at. Can I recommend The Keg in Lan Kwai Fong, its only small but it is run by a Canadian bloke who loves his ice hockey and beer (plenty of good imports and free peanuts).


----------



## raven19 (2/9/09)

Maybe jump on a HK 'City Bus Tour' and ask the tour guides. They are generally really helpful, I am sure they could point you in the right direction.

Love the weather in those regions. Enjoy!


----------



## stm (2/9/09)

In Singapore, go to a local outdoor hawker centre, and buy a bottle of ABC Stout (or even a Tiger or Anchor) with your dumplings, chicken rice, noodles etc. Authentic local experience with cheap (and excellent) food and beer, and no expats/tourists. Well, okay, the beer's not fantastic but it is cold and much cheaper than Brewerkz.


----------



## captaincleanoff (2/9/09)

I lived in HK for much of my life - the best place is Hong Kong Brewhouse in Lang Kwai Fong. Great beer menu.

Don't think there are any other specifically beer related places in HK, but you'll probably find some other interesting places in LKF. Full of expensive western bars.


----------



## dpadden (2/9/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> I lived in HK for much of my life - the best place is Hong Kong Brewhouse in Lang Kwai Fong. Great beer menu.
> 
> Don't think there are any other specifically beer related places in HK, but you'll probably find some other interesting places in LKF. Full of expensive western bars.



Yeah this place is just around the corner from my hotel so will def. get along there....


----------



## captaincleanoff (2/9/09)

if you are after an absolutely amazing meal, go to M's (Michelle's). Just around the corner from the Brewhouse in the Fringe Club. Nicest restaurant I've ever been to I reckon


----------



## captaincleanoff (2/9/09)

oh yeh, there is a western style supermarket under Times Square in Causeway Bay. It has a great beer selection, and prices are good (generally cheaper than here)


----------



## captaincleanoff (2/9/09)

raven19 said:


> Maybe jump on a HK 'City Bus Tour' and ask the tour guides. They are generally really helpful, I am sure they could point you in the right direction.


 :lol: I don't think so!


----------



## glennheinzel (2/9/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> I lived in HK for much of my life - the best place is Hong Kong Brewhouse in Lang Kwai Fong. Great beer menu.
> 
> Don't think there are any other specifically beer related places in HK, but you'll probably find some other interesting places in LKF. Full of expensive western bars.



Another vote for Hong Kong Brew House. I guess the main beers to try are the USA beers (from Pyramid, Anderson Valley, Brooklyn, Full Sail and Mendicino brewerys) as you can get a lot of the other beers in Aus.

Here is my review-

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry278703

From memory, there is also a couple of other good beer bars around LKF.

Edit: fixing link


----------



## geoffi (2/9/09)

stm said:


> In Singapore, go to a local outdoor hawker centre, and buy a bottle of ABC Stout (or even a Tiger or Anchor) with your dumplings, chicken rice, noodles etc. Authentic local experience with cheap (and excellent) food and beer, and no expats/tourists. Well, okay, the beer's not fantastic but it is cold and much cheaper than Brewerkz.




Amen to that. You won't find much 'craft' beer at the hawker food courts, but a cold Tiger and a mess of scrumptious Chinese/Malay/Indian food on a steamy Singapore afternoon...hard to beat that!

And you'll eat and drink all day for the same money you'd pay for a couple of beers at one of the trendy rip-off spots.


----------



## dpadden (2/9/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> oh yeh, there is a western style supermarket under Times Square in Causeway Bay. It has a great beer selection, and prices are good (generally cheaper than here)



awesome captain...cheers for all that :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## captaincleanoff (2/9/09)

no worries mate, have fun!! its the best city in the world imo


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (3/9/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> its the best city in the world imo



+1.


----------



## glennheinzel (11/9/09)

It's not going to be open for your current visit, but here is a story about an upcoming brewery in Singapore...

http://www.beeraholix.com/story.php?title=...ch-in-singapore


----------

